# ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds***



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

Do you need a Turbo Manifold for your 8V setup? You don't have a sledge hammer around to smash your firewall. Well we have your solution, the new Kinetic Motorsport 8V turbo manifold, its T3 flanged, requires no beating of firewalls, and it also has a port for external wastegate (38mm). And its on special for a limitted time:
*295USD Shipped*

















These manifolds are in stock and ready to ship, they are the manifolds we will be using with our 8V stage 1, 2 and 3 turbo kits.
If you'd like to pick one here is the ordering info:
*paypal: [email protected]
phone: 1 800 714 9962
**We accept VISA & Mastercard*



_Modified by Rippinralf at 8:49 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

YAY







these arent for mk4's yet, are they?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGolfGreen* »_YAY







these arent for mk4's yet, are they?

The manifolds will work on MKIV 8V http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

So they will be included with the kit, right? or do you have to buy it seperate? If it comes with the kit then I'll just wait since the Mk4 package won't be out any time soon


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Jetta_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_kid* »_So they will be included with the kit, right? or do you have to buy it seperate? If it comes with the kit then I'll just wait since the Mk4 package won't be out any time soon

They'll be part of the kit for sure, but if you want to make a custom turbo kit we can sell you the manifolds and they won't crack


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
They'll be part of the kit for sure, but if you want to make a custom turbo kit we can sell you the manifolds and they won't crack









Oh okay. I'm not too turbo savvy, I think the kit's for me. So are they prone to cracking or what?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Jetta_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_kid* »_Oh okay. I'm not too turbo savvy, I think the kit's for me. So are they prone to cracking or what?

no but some manifolds that are welded crack more frequently than others, good cast ones are less likely to crack under stress















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Sorry, last question: so the ones in the kit are welded and the seperates are cast? Thanks for all the info.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Jetta_kid)*

All Kinetic 8V manifolds (purchased separately or in the kit) are cast. He is just referring to manifolds that welded.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Rippinralf)*

Darn, i spent all that time porting out my ATP manifold and i just spotted the studs to it so the turbo would stay put. 
Are these tapped for bolts or just drilled? what size/ pitch bolts/studs and are they included? 
How much better and thicker are these than the ATP manifold and what are they cast from? will it clear my A/C lines?
How about a block off for the external WG until I get reroute and 3" DP made? 
How long is the special good for? Do you have a 3" DP to match? From SS? for an T3 5 bolt AMG housing? With a V-band?


_Modified by all-starr-me at 4:24 AM 8-19-2006_


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_All Kinetic 8V manifolds (purchased separately or in the kit) are cast. He is just referring to manifolds that welded.

Sorry for the confussion, rhussjr is correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Darn, i spent all that time porting out my ATP manifold and i just spotted the studs to it so the turbo would stay put. 
Are these tapped for bolts or just drilled? what size/ pitch bolts/studs and are they included? 
How much better and thicker are these than the ATP manifold and what are they cast from? will it clear my A/C lines?
How about a block off for the external WG until I get reroute and 3" DP made? 
How long is the special good for? Do you have a 3" DP to match? From SS? for an T3 5 bolt AMG housing? With a V-band?


Bolts/studs are not included, they are drilled through i only had a quick look at them so I don't know the thread pitch and size, but we should have studs/nuts in stock for them. You can make a block off plate or run an external gate. They are cast from the same high nickel material our VR6 manifolds and other manifolds are cast from.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

could I bolt up an AI research turbo up to this? that question may be too broad but i have a turbo and I have no idea what kind it is...trying to find a way to fit it to my car


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

No problem bro. I'm just glad there's going to BE a good turbo kit for the MKIV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta_kid)*

Ok, can I get a measurement of the ports? Also, all outside dimensions would be nice too (for comparison with other manis)


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*

^^^^^^,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,clay??? anyone?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Rippinralf)*

So, Is this manifold made from inconel? will it clear my A/C lines?
How long is the special price good for? 
will you have downpipes with reroutes to match?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_could I bolt up an AI research turbo up to this? that question may be too broad but i have a turbo and I have no idea what kind it is...trying to find a way to fit it to my car

you can bolt up a garrett - air research T3 based turbo with a 60ar T4E compressor housing no problem.
So you can use a T3/T4E 50trim, 60trim with no issues.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_Ok, can I get a measurement of the ports? Also, all outside dimensions would be nice too (for comparison with other manis)

Ports I don't have dimensions on right now, they are approximatley the same as the ATP units, the flange is offset so that the turbos don't hit the firewall.
And you can use an external gate with this setup and not worry about having the ones other companies weld on crack off when you're driving around.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Good stuff!
Now, hurry up and get that MK4 turbo kit out.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_Ports I don't have dimensions on right now, they are approximatley the same as the ATP units

Aww, I would have figured they would be significantly larger than crappy ATP units, cause the rest of the kit seems to be top notch so far........in that case, in my opinion, whoever designed these ones needs a slap.
more flowing>velocity.


----------



## RedBeetkeon18z (Jun 18, 2006)

by any chance is it only t3 flange available? do they make a t4 flange? good deal.. 275 for internal and external wastegates or extra for external wastegate?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (RedBeetkeon18z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBeetkeon18z* »_by any chance is it only t3 flange available? do they make a t4 flange? good deal.. 275 for internal and external wastegates or extra for external wastegate?

What would you need a T4 flange for on an 8V, you would never spool it. They all have the external wastegate flange, see the pics.


----------



## RedBeetkeon18z (Jun 18, 2006)

would never spool it??? well from my knowledge i have a Garrett GT37 Ballbearing turbo and it comes with a t4 flange so yea...


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (RedBeetkeon18z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBeetkeon18z* »_would never spool it??? well from my knowledge i have a Garrett GT37 Ballbearing turbo and it comes with a t4 flange so yea... 

Dude, its not a honda. Have fun with your 1000rpm powerband.


----------



## RedBeetkeon18z (Jun 18, 2006)

alright thanks....


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_What would you need a T4 flange for on an 8V, you would never spool it. 

When I get rid of this turbo, I plan on a T04b turbo, so naah.







As long as the motor is built, it'll spool.
/hijack


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Rippinralf)*

I hate you guys.........As I currently have a ATP fire wall killer








Looks good


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

Now how about making the downpipes available...........


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_I hate you guys.........As I currently have a ATP fire wall killer








Looks good









Haha, they are coming


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Rippinralf)*

In 3"?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (all-starr-me)*

most likely 2.5"


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (Rippinralf)*

those are beautiful manifolds, and your guys' downpipes look killer too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ***Sale: Kinetic Motorsport 8V Turbo Manifolds*** (ghettobillgates)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghettobillgates* »_those are beautiful manifolds, and your guys' downpipes look killer too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Would it be possible to flip the manifold over so the WG would be more accessible, or would that put the turbo too close to the block/power steering rack?
Ya'lls manifolds are great, just don't like the WG flange location.


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

Sorry man it wont work.


----------



## 2.0tt (Jan 20, 2007)

How do you get around the SAI ports with that manifold?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (2.0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0tt* »_How do you get around the SAI ports with that manifold? 

Not 100% sure, email: [email protected]


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (2.0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0tt* »_How do you get around the SAI ports with that manifold? 

tap them with a 5/16-18 tap and put some set screws in.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
you can bolt up a garrett - air research T3 based turbo with a 60ar T4E compressor housing no problem.
So you can use a T3/T4E 50trim, 60trim with no issues. 

haha this my as well be french to me....I was given a turbo, no idea where it is from and its on some crazy tubular headers....if I posted a picture of it does anyone think they could identify it or at least tell me if it would work? It looks rather large to go on this engine and all it says is AI Research on it....








and is there anyway to tell what condition it is in without bolting it to an engine?


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

take it to a turbo specific shop for them to check out


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_if I posted a picture of it does anyone think they could identify it 

toward the center of the turbo on the backside of the compressor housing their should be a little metal plaque with serial / model numbers on it. That might help.


----------



## naptime (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

I am considering buying one of these manifolds to build a turbo kit around instead of buying a Neuspeed blower. Are there any plans on making a 2.25" downpipe available? I would guess that most 8V owners would use something along the lines of a T3/Super 60 turbo with a Tial wastegate. Would it be pheasable to make a run of downpipes to accomodate people wanting to build a non-ghetto turbo kit?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (naptime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *naptime* »_I am considering buying one of these manifolds to build a turbo kit around instead of buying a Neuspeed blower. Are there any plans on making a 2.25" downpipe available? I would guess that most 8V owners would use something along the lines of a T3/Super 60 turbo with a Tial wastegate. Would it be pheasable to make a run of downpipes to accomodate people wanting to build a non-ghetto turbo kit?


2.25" is a bit ghetto for us, thats whey we use 2.5" stainless steel downpipes. The turbo we generally use in the 2.0L kits is a T3/T4E 50trim, with a TiAL 38mm wastegate.
You may wan't to run a 2.25" ghetto downpipe, but we prefer to make power than lose it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_2.25" is a bit ghetto for us, thats whey we use 2.5" stainless steel downpipes. 

Hahahaha!


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are you guys gonna be able to produce a single DBW kit for the 2.0 8V? I'd be willing to buy the setup and components from you, and have a local shop tune the ECU. Just want the setup that was being developed quite a while back.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LMHConcepts* »_Are you guys gonna be able to produce a single DBW kit for the 2.0 8V? I'd be willing to buy the setup and components from you, and have a local shop tune the ECU. Just want the setup that was being developed quite a while back.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds good, call the shop if you want components, the MKIV 2.0L kit will be on display at our booth at waterfest


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds good, call the shop if you want components, the MKIV 2.0L kit will be on display at our booth at waterfest









Perfect. I just Im'd you some information. Get ahold of me whenever is convinient for you.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Would it be possible to flip the manifold over so the WG would be more accessible, or would that put the turbo too close to the block/power steering rack?
Ya'lls manifolds are great, just don't like the WG flange location.

we only ran it the way we designed it, at least it has a WG flange, that doesnt require it to be welded


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Any idea if these manifolds interfere if they're on a counterflow 8V motor?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Any idea if these manifolds interfere if they're on a counterflow 8V motor?

they only work for crossflow heads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99glsdude (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

so do you have any eta of the 2.0l 8v turbo kits for the mkIV will be available


_Modified by 99glsdude at 8:20 PM 8-15-2007_


----------



## vdubphreak (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: (99glsdude)*

good question :/


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (99glsdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99glsdude* »_so do you have any eta of the 2.0l 8v turbo kits for the mkIV will be available

Still waiting for 2.5" tight radius 90 degree's to make the downpipes, everything else is near completion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
Still waiting for 2.5" tight radius 90 degree's to make the downpipes, everything else is near completion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yea i believe that after makin my own this past weekend


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_yea i believe that after makin my own this past weekend
















yup i know


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

will a k26 turbo mount to this manifold?
if not, what would be needed to make it work and do you sell it?


_Modified by VWJettaCarat at 1:03 AM 9-3-2007_


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (VWJettaCarat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJettaCarat* »_will a k26 turbo mount to this manifold?
if not, what would be needed to make it work and do you sell it?

_Modified by VWJettaCarat at 1:03 AM 9-3-2007_

It is designed to fit a T3 flanged turbo, you'd need to make an adapter plate or modify the manifold to accept the new flange.


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

is the manifold available without the wastegate flange a block off plate so an internal wastegate can be used? and great stuff, any idea when the mkiv kit is coming out?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Cheney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cheney* »_is the manifold available without the wastegate flange a block off plate so an internal wastegate can be used? and great stuff, any idea when the mkiv kit is coming out?

The manifold is only available with the 38mm wastegate flange, you can get a block off flange if youd like to run internal. 
The MKIV Downpipes should be ready in a week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That is the major hold up right now.


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

awesome keep up the good work


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Would it be possible to flip the manifold over so the WG would be more accessible, or would that put the turbo too close to the block/power steering rack?
Ya'lls manifolds are great, just don't like the WG flange location.

never tried it, i don't know if it would work


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_The MKIV Downpipes should be ready in a week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That is the major hold up right now.

Got a price point for the DPs?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (doodpod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodpod* »_
Got a price point for the DPs?

For the MKIV or MK3?


----------

